# New Mailbox not created exchange 2010



## knawaz (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,

Is anyone help me to solve this error when i am going to create new mail box in exchange 2010. 



Error:
Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation.
Exchange management shell command attempted.
Enable-Mailbox- identity 'abx.com/test/user' -Alias 'user'-Database 'Mailbox Database 0907291804'

Elapsed Time : 00:00:03


Thanks 

Kamran Nawaz
System Engineer


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is your user account a member of the Recipient Management security group in the Domain?
Is your user account a member of Account operators or Domain admins?
The identity should not have '/' characters in it. Use the -OrganizationUnit option to specify where to place the user a/c.


----------



## knawaz (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi..

Thanks for your reply and taking interest to solve my problem, Actually i am creating mailbox the Domain\ Exchange admin account , i am using administrator Id to create the account , i can create new user id only exchange server but when i going to create mailbox so it is not creating. i have checked the replication my DC and exchange server which is successfully established. please suggest..


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Could you tell me the steps exactly what you are doing to create the mailbox, so can see where its going wrong.


----------



## knawaz (Oct 31, 2011)

i do following steps to create user mail box,

1) Open EMC
2) GO to Receipient configuration
3) click on mailbox , then use the option New mailbox create.
4) Use the first option " User Mailbox " then click next.
5) either i choose " New User " or " existing User " then click next
After completing the process when the mailbox crating going to final step

so the following Error come which i mentioned my first post.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

What service pack and roll updates have you installed on the server AND on the PC you are using EMC on?


----------



## knawaz (Oct 31, 2011)

i have installed windows server standard 64 bit on new DELL R710 machine, After installed exchange 2010 then i installed exchange SP2 and roll up 4.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is there only one mailbox database or many and if so, did you set up any DAGS?
What does Get-MailboxDatabase | FL show?


----------



## knawaz (Oct 31, 2011)

there is two database , 
first one is bydefault created while 2nd one i created my self.
i tried to make usermail box both of them but unable to create. 

there is no DAG's setting in my exchange.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try running the New-Mailbox from the Exchange Management Shell rather than the EMC, and see if that gives some more explination about the error. 
From searching the internet, a corrupt Address List entry can cause problems:
http://www.exchangeranger.com/2011/05/error-exception-has-been-thrown-by.html


----------



## knawaz (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi..


Thanks for your feedback and response, i solved my problem studying article which you provided,
Actually one of address book corrupted in exchange 2003 due to this i was unable to create new mailbox in exchange 2010, i deleted corrupted address book then try to create new mailbox which has successfull. Thanks.


----------

